# Dry feet?



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

My baby Dora seems to have dry feet you no like if you have dry lips and some times you have flacky skin on them this is what her feeet look like Im not sure if im not keeping it humid enough for her or if theres something wrong apart from that she seems fine and healthy is there anything I can do for her?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Normally a lot of birds feet look dry and there is nothing wrong as long as your there not extremely dry or cracking, try giving her some extra mistings or you can take her in the bathroom with you when your having a shower you can also had some aloe to the misting bottle a few drops sometimes that helps.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would give some extra mistings as well, it gets really dry in the summer.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks guys I was hopeing that was all it was im going to try getting hold of some aloe vera would I be able to use it straight from the plant and put it in the spray bottle?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I heard of people getting aloe vera like this https://healthybird.net/store/produ...d=795&osCsid=75f9fbb58bcc634dcdaea15b2d7531b7 Here is a bit of info on aloe vera and pets http://www.aloeveracanada.ca/av_pets.html#a1 hope this helps.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

You can use it straight from the plant, try 4 parts water to 1 part aloe vera


----------

